# vfd to slow



## JT. (Jan 27, 2013)

installed a 220 mono on a 3phase 220 motor (1.8 hp ) with a vfd (2.2 KW) it is a 2 speed engine .
when i connect it to the low speed it pick up to 50 hz (euro) with no problem 
when i conect it to the high rpm side ofthe motor it work great in 1-2 gear  but 3th gear it takes 2x the time to go to 50 hz
and in 4TH gear  it takes nearly 30 sec to reach 50 hz.  
is the (cheap ) vfd to weak ? some where a rong setting ? 
 max engine A is 5.4  and i a got the A setting to 6A 
ramp time is set 1.5-2.5-3.5-4.5 sec

it is thise VFD 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250954250650&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:BE:3160


----------



## mitsue (Jan 27, 2013)

check parameter pd145 for auto torque compensation. it probably needs more boost at startup.


----------



## JT. (Jan 27, 2013)

will do 

changed the max hz to 70 and now it starts up in a few sec


----------



## mitsue (Jan 27, 2013)

Awsome. I bought the same drive last month but haven't got anything to install it on yet. Sort of a science experiment to see how it performs. Play with it for a while and let me know how you like it.
Darcy


----------



## JT. (Jan 28, 2013)

for now after a few hours of changing parameters and resetting to factory it seems an ok vfd .
still don't understand a lot of al the specialist talk in the manual but i am learning 
so mutch possibilities 

i probably  have a eart connector problem 
i need to figerthat one out 
i had an extra eart wire connected yesterday and then it worked i disconnected it again and now it is slow again


----------



## mitsue (Jan 29, 2013)

JT. said:


> for now after a few hours of changing parameters and resetting to factory it seems an ok vfd .
> still don't understand a lot of al the specialist talk in the manual but i am learning
> so mutch possibilities
> 
> ...



The incoming ground, "earth" should go direct to the vfd. The motor ground should also go to the vfd with it's power wires. Which earth wire do you mean, or is there a second ground wire on the motor?
 If you can post a picture of the wiring it will help.
Darcy


----------



## JT. (Jan 29, 2013)

i found whereto connect it now 
i was confused with what you guys call "third groundwire "
need to connect the ground wire  on the E terminal i connected the wire on one of the 2 terminals (left ore right )
in front  but they are not connected to anything

update: i connected the ground to the terminal with the ground sign (nr 9)
and with the lathe ground wire

no change 
change 145  settings but then it goes only quicker in overload protection 

start up in 1/2/3 gear still works great 
but in 4th gear it ramps up to 25-30 HZ and does not ramp up further it goes on like that for a few sec and then theVFD shut he engine off
and give a     "Ao "


----------



## mitsue (Jan 30, 2013)

What is pd014 "accel time" set at? pd003 should be set at the incoming line frequency,(hertz hz), pd004 should be the hz rating from the motor nameplate. also check pd0141, motor voltage, pd0142 motor current (amps), pd0144 rated motor rpm


----------



## JT. (Jan 30, 2013)

14 is set to 0.1 
3 =50 hz
4=50hz
141=220
142=5.4
144=2800


----------



## mitsue (Jan 30, 2013)

pd014 is the time you allow the drive to bring the motor up to speed. It being set too low will make the drive fault.(0.1second) try setting it to 2.0 seconds and set the decelleration time to 1.5 seconds (pd015) should work.
Darcy


----------



## mitsue (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully our local electrical guru's will read this:
A thought just occured to me. If it is a two speed motor, does changing speeds change it from a 4 pole to a 2 pole motor?


----------



## JT. (Jan 31, 2013)

got no idea but you are probably right abou the poles 
i try to figger that one out 
 i ditnot played with the decelleration timings   yet
i do not now if the decc time does something on the acceleration


----------



## JT. (Jan 31, 2013)

mitsue said:


> pd014 is the time you allow the drive to bring the motor up to speed. It being set too low will make the drive fault.(0.1second) try setting it to 2.0 seconds and set the decelleration time to 1.5 seconds (pd015) should work.
> Darcy



it does not change the problem 
when setting pd 014 to 2 sec pd 015 to 1.5 it only takes longer to start up 

changed the poles from 2-4 and back no diff 

it still ramps upt to 30 Hz then run at the same speed till the FVD shuts it off
and give a Ao on the display

it also give a flashing AoA code when running 
i do not have the AoA code in the lower gears when it ramps up more normaly


----------



## mitsue (Jan 31, 2013)

Hang in there. I know it's frustrating  trying to figure these things out. I am trying find a referance to the displayed codes, A0 and A0A. The only referance to "A" that I can find is when the drive display is set to show output amps.  Check pd0119, "stall prevention at ramp up". Set to "0" to disable. Motor pole count is set on pd143. Try setting it to 2 to run motor on high speed .
I hope this helps. I must get to work now.
Darcy


----------

